# Spouse Visa: Cash Savings Evidence



## uknyc (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi, I am just about to apply for my wife's visa. We were given 15k by her parents to get us over the 63k amount we have to show as we are moving back to UK and I don't have a job. It has now been over the 6 months in our bank. 

My question is if the officer sees the 15k entry I am assuming he wants some kind of evidence that it is gift not a loan. Am I better to wait a month so that they do not see this and so will not question it or do I get her parents to write a letter. 

If we do have to write a letter does this have to be notarized?. Also I read something about sending their bank statements? If we don't send their bank statements will our application be rejected?

My cash savings came from working over the years. Do I need to show that I earned enough over the last few years to have that in savings?

Thanks in advance! it would be very helpful if someone that has experience of this could comment.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Get a letter from her parents saying it is indeed a gift. Get a copy of their bank statement showing the money leaving their account. 

Waiting a month won't necessarily make a difference because UKBA can check with your bank to verify where the money came from.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

For the £15k gift, a letter from your parents stating it really is a gift, and their bank statement showing the money has come from their account. As for the rest, including some statements showing money being transferred into your savings is good.


----------



## harris35 (Mar 30, 2014)

is it mandatory to show the source of the money after stating it to be a gift ???


----------



## Lorelli (Jan 6, 2012)

harris35 said:


> is it mandatory to show the source of the money after stating it to be a gift ???


It would be a very unwise omission. It's _essential _that there is a clear trail showing the acquisition of funds if using them to meet the requirements.


----------



## harris35 (Mar 30, 2014)

what about in the case the gift money was received in cash can't you just state u received it as cash in hand?


----------



## Lorelli (Jan 6, 2012)

harris35 said:


> what about in the case the gift money was received in cash can't you just state u received it as cash in hand?


With a substantial amount of money, you should be able to demonstrate its origins. If someone gifted you it in the first place, I should hope that they would be amenable to providing evidence (bank statements, for example) that it was theirs to dispense.


----------



## harris35 (Mar 30, 2014)

money that was received by a family member and only reached me by way of cash n not bank involved at this stage isn't it enough to say it was a gift


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

harris35 said:


> money that was received by a family member and only reached me by way of cash n not bank involved at this stage isn't it enough to say it was a gift


Good Morning! 

Take a look at this thread 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...4-spouse-visa-premium-service-successful.html

"cash savings and a letter from my dad declaring the part which was a gift from him (no supporting bank statements just a letter stating the date and amount of the gift). "


----------



## Nazash (Mar 24, 2014)

I just had a successful application. Part of the money was a gift from my dad. I only provided a signed letter from him stating the amount, the date he gave it to me and that it's a gift. I also wrote a letter explaining the source of funds in the account. No bank statements from him or anything extra about proving the source of funds. 

Of course, it's always better to provide more rather than less evidence but, based on my experience, I don't think it would be a problem if you can't.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

Nazash said:


> I just had a successful application. Part of the money was a gift from my dad. I only provided a signed letter from him stating the amount, the date he gave it to me and that it's a gift. I also wrote a letter explaining the source of funds in the account. No bank statements from him or anything extra about proving the source of funds.
> 
> Of course, it's always better to provide more rather than less evidence but, based on my experience, I don't think it would be a problem if you can't.


What did the letter state regarding "that its a gift" ?


----------



## Nazash (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is the one we used:

I am writing to confirm that I have given my daughter, XXX (passport no. XXXX), a gift of £xxx. I transferred £xxx to her *bank name* Account number xxx on xx/xx/xxxx.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

Nazash said:


> Here is the one we used:
> 
> I am writing to confirm that I have given my daughter, XXX (passport no. XXXX), a gift of £xxx. I transferred £xxx to her *bank name* Account number xxx on xx/xx/xxxx.


Is that it? and there was me thinking we need to write a whole page of why there giving it to me....thanks Nazash.....I'll get started


----------

